# No stickers



## Benjico (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone around cairns happen to have a spare set of stickers, I have been waiting a month now and had them "Express post" stickers to me which have still not turned up, as I have hired a car to uber it so far has cost me over $1000 and still have not been able to make a single cent.


----------



## Vegeta09 (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjico said:


> Anyone around cairns happen to have a spare set of stickers, I have been waiting a month now and had them "Express post" stickers to me which have still not turned up, as I have hired a car to uber it so far has cost me over $1000 and still have not been able to make a single cent.


How are you managing to pay the lease?


----------



## Benjico (Feb 22, 2019)

Redirecting funds from other things


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Benjico said:


> Anyone around cairns happen to have a spare set of stickers, I have been waiting a month now and had them "Express post" stickers to me which have still not turned up, as I have hired a car to uber it so far has cost me over $1000 and still have not been able to make a single cent.


Get them to send you them by Registered Post as Express Post is a joke.


----------



## Benjico (Feb 22, 2019)

set number 3 are on the way but when i called yesterday i finally got told the procedure is stickers are only sent out on wednesdays so hope either originals, 1st lot of "express post" get here before then. anyone think it is worth risking driving without them later at night?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

It appears to be a common problem up there in EFFINQ. Offering alcohol might improve your chances !
​​CAIRNS Car Stickers needed.​
" https://uberpeople.net/threads/cairns-car-stickers-needed.297077/post-4520006 "

_Hey just seen this old Cairns thread and just thought id put it out there...._​​_Im waiting for my Uber stickers to arrive in post. Had hoped they'd be here by today but no luck..... Just wonderibg if anybody who lives in Cairns has a spare set of stickers i could pick up?? DTMR say you cant print your own and was hoping to get out this weekend!_​​*A 6 pack of beer awaits for your troubles.*​
" https://uberpeople.net/threads/cairns-ubering.238610/post-4520289 "


----------



## Benjico (Feb 22, 2019)

Hugh G said:


> It appears to be a common problem up there in EFFINQ. Offering alcohol might improve your chances !
> ​​CAIRNS Car Stickers needed.​
> " https://uberpeople.net/threads/cairns-car-stickers-needed.297077/post-4520006 "
> 
> ...


cool thank you, might print some up just to look legit and hope one of the 3 sets i have ordered turn up, i did get out for 3 hours last night to get a feel for what i am in for and really liked it and with having done night shift in a taxi for 12 months dont have an issue with drunk people late at night, started midnight went till 3:30


----------

